
Ride-sharing services to be halted in Bangalore - roystonvassey
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/bangalore/Ola-Uber-to-stop-ride-share-in-Bengaluru-from-Friday/article17119006.ece
======
roystonvassey
If they submit a request seeking permission to ply, we will recommend to the
Karnataka government that ride-sharing be allowed,” Mr. Aiyappa added

This is the kind of inept and useless bureaucracy that needs to stop. In a
city that is choc-a-bloc with traffic and has poor public transport options,
why would anyone want to stop car-pooling services? Boggles the mind.

